# Coral suggestions and info needed



## AquariumKeepers (Jan 8, 2014)

I have lots of experience with everthing but corals...any recommend corals for a newbie? What are the hardest kinds? What do they eat? I really want a nice setup and I love weird, crazy looking fish and corals...any suggestions?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

most soft corals are farly easy mushrooms zoas and palys leathers xenia 

you don't have to feed soft corals you can but you don't have to 
the things you have to feed are non photo synthetics and you have to becare full not to feed to much - gutt rott there not a beginers coral 
lps corals large polyp stoneys can be fed but realy don't need to 
and sps are like lps they grow faster if there fed but don't need it


----------



## AquariumKeepers (Jan 8, 2014)

I have gsp puffers...will they hurt any of the coral. I have them in brackish with plants, wood, etc...no issues with them messing with anything so far. I just dont want to add anything they can mess up when I get them to full saltwater. Thank you for the help


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

GSP are not considered reef safe, as for corals it depends on what lighting you have, hard corals need very intense lighting, soft corals can be kept with lower light levels.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

don't put gsp puffers in full salt there way happer in brackish if u set up salt do it right also no wood or plants in salt


----------



## AquariumKeepers (Jan 8, 2014)

I have them in brackish now and gsp migrate to full salt when over 4" in the wild...so I think they will be okay. Thanks for the info on corals tho guys


----------

